# Where can I get a DIY mesh top kit?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Thinking of working on making one, where did you buy the materials? My tank will be a standard rectangular rimless design. I know BRS sells them but any distributes in Canada? or any local stores I can pick it up?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

MrMegaGamerz said:


> Thinking of working on making one, where did you buy the materials? My tank will be a standard rectangular rimless design. I know BRS sells them but any distributes in Canada? or any local stores I can pick it up?


you can get the the frame, spline, and spline tool at the HD or Lowe's. The 1/4" clear mesh can be bought from reefsupplies.ca See if you can add the mesh onto someone else's order to save on shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

Aquarium depot sells them now I believe.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I hate using the spline for this... never came out looking right and was a huge time suck. I used epoxy/silicone and sandwiched the screen (I got the reefsupplies one) in between two frames.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

JT Custom Acrylics, makes a solid, flush fit one.

https://www.facebook.com/jtcustomac...830.1425097651089824/1937103803222537/?type=3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

